# Our two hansome boys



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Here are our two little rescue boys, they are 4 months old and from the same litter. Happy wears a blue collar and is the more sensitive cuddly one, Panther wears black and is sneaky and full of mischief ♡♡♡


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh they are soo cute.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

YES!! Very handsome boys!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Handsome kitties!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Lovely black kitties!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am sure these gorgeous kitties keep you really busy and well loved!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone  Love the boys to bits!!
Happy loves to help (inhibit) my reading, but I definitely prefer the cuddles!!
Panther has just taken to crawling behind the protective layers of blanket on the couch to have a nap.
We have just bought them a laser light too, which provides much amusement!


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

i have a black female cat named tarot they rock!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Your boys are adorable!


----------



## medleymisty (Aug 4, 2014)

Aww yay, they are wonderfully cute and I am so happy that you gave them both a home, so they get to hang out together.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Handsome Boys!!
I've got Mr. Jazz for my house panther, with Midnight, aka, Bright Eyes, as a Mini Me house panther and Charlie, a DLH Tuxie, to round out the "panthers" on my home front!
I will never understand some people's feelings about Black Cats and even Tuxies...
I am so glad you gave these two a home to call their own!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

I have to admit, I had got quite attached to a little white and grey boy at the shelter while my other half was playing with these two, as I wasn't drawn to the black kitties. Then all of a sudden we had adopted the two boys! We couldn't take one and not the other, and it is so nice for them to have a buddy to wrestle and play with. It only took me a day to fall completely in love with them. I have never had cats before and have always felt I'm more a dog person, but I would not give these two up for anything!

Poor little Happy is looking slightly less cute at the moment as he has lost some patches of fur. We are waiting to hear from the vet about ringworm and have some cream for him. I just hope its not stress or allergies, poor thing


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww! Welcome to you and your boys! They have gorgeous eyes and look so sweet! That last pic was so funny!  Though I couldn't quite tell from that angle whether it was Happy or Panther! 

Oh goodness, I hope Happy recovers quickly. Perhaps a food allergy? Keep us posted!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha yeah, that is Mr Hap telling me I am not allowed to read my book, and must pay attention to him and rub his tummy before he passes out to sleep lol.

We just gave them a bath the other day and haven't put their collars back on so it is a bit confusing until we notice which one has less fur...


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Managed to get a picture of Happy's lack of fur - poor boy  It actually looks more bare than in the photo
We are putting cream on him that the vet gave us but he seems to be losing more each day.


----------

